# Mark Todd Jumping Saddles?? Anyone tried them?



## Noodlejaffa (10 January 2010)

Has anyone tried the Mark Todd jumping saddles - either the Charisma Single Flap Mono Saddle or the Calvari Close Contact Jumping Saddle?

Wondered what they were like to fit and if the quality is decent.


----------



## kerilli (10 January 2010)

no idea, but iirc he didn't use one on Gandalf, which i thought was quite surprising/telling...!


----------



## alwaysbroke (10 January 2010)

Dark_Knight and I had one on trial for a week. dont know which model and it was a few years ago, but neither of us got on with it, were quite disapointed in the fit for the horses and us.


----------



## LEC (10 January 2010)

Will PM you.


----------



## langside (10 January 2010)

I really like the saddles (i had the calvari i think - mock pessoa) i found them very comfy but i had one for my pony 

since then i've  tried them on two different horses and didn't fit either well at all (the beast that came to stay over with you whos not exactly the leanest thing  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and a full TB exracer) - they just seem to sit on the shoulders no matter what which was a shame


----------



## vic07 (10 January 2010)

I bought one 12 years ago. Love it, fits everything and still going! Don't know whether they have changed a lot since then.....!


----------



## TarrSteps (10 January 2010)

Are they different now?  They were quite popular, at least in North America,  10+ years ago and were lovely, saddles, especially for tall people.  Good balance and workmanship.  But they disappeared so I suspect if they're "back" it's from a different maker/in a new model.


----------



## Mel85 (10 January 2010)

I've had one for 8 years now and have used it on 3 different horses. It still looks in great condition and hasn't worn too badly. It's comfortable and I love it!!!!


----------



## Mel85 (10 January 2010)

Oh just to add to my post...I did take mine to saddlers and have some blocks put in under the knee roll as I didn't like how flat the flaps were.


----------



## KatB (10 January 2010)

The old ones were fab, and were made by the same people as Pessoa's I believe. However, they are now a drifferent maker and a similar shape to the Equipes. They are nice looking saddles, and the leather is good quality, but not convinced they would fit everything, as unlike the equipes they look to be quite narrow through the gullet.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (10 January 2010)

had the opportunity to buy one a few months ago...rather glad i didnt now!!!!


----------



## K8x (10 January 2010)

Definitely different now, I have a old one (at least 10 years old probably a lot more!) and it was very much like my original pessoa amo except it had felt panels instead of foam.  No clue as to the new ones unfortunately but the calvari looks the closest to the original one.


----------



## clairencappelli (11 January 2010)

I have ridden in one and hated it with a passion i found it had no decent knee roll and was like riding on a cruddy flat wintec  cc saddlw ( i know as i have one on Zalena at the mo as shes still gorwing and it fits her nicely much to my disgust! )

I just love ideals but by beautiful event saddle will never fit Z as it was made for peli so only suits a finner horse so thats going and when shes stopped growing ill get another.


----------

